# Are Chihiros LED Lights Still Availalble



## BarryH (13 Apr 2020)

I use a number of the Chihiros A-Series Plus LED lights and really like them as they're easily controllable through the S2 Pro controller with its ramp up and down facilities.

I want to set up a couple of dedicated shrimp tanks and use the same Chihiros lighting if possible but I'm not sure if they're still available. The seller I bought from was Hinterfeld and they no longer seem to be going.

Does anyone know if the Chihiros LEDs are still available please?


----------



## Nuno Gomes (13 Apr 2020)

You can find them easily on ebay.


----------



## BarryH (13 Apr 2020)

Thanks for the help.

Are there any "recommended" sellers on there at all? People only ever mention the sales that go wrong, very few seem to let you know when things went well.


----------



## Alex Papp (13 Apr 2020)

I bought a A601 Plus from onlinefree 
It took a few weeks to come but all good. A screw for the sand was missing so they refunded £5, and I found the screw I needed in my toolbox anyway. I'd recommend.


----------



## Angelfishguy99 (14 Apr 2020)

I bought one recently from here. Took about 20 days or so to arrive https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32826874605.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.31994c4dDASgFG


----------



## BarryH (14 Apr 2020)

Thanks both for the links, really appreciate the help. I'll have a look and let you know how I get on.


----------



## Fisher2007 (16 Apr 2020)

I've got a 60cm and 40cm brand new, never used.  Drop me PM if interested.  In fact I think I have more than one of both


----------



## BarryH (16 Apr 2020)

Fisher2007 said:


> I've got a 60cm and 40cm brand new, never used.  Drop me PM if interested.  In fact I think I have more than one of both


PM Sent


----------

